# So when does 2012 gear go on sale?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well you can go to Chile and buy some down there since their in opposite seasons otherwise you'll be waiting till the fall.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Holy crap.... BA gave a straight answer
Probably hasn't had his coffee yet


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My sarcastic tone didn't come across and being woken up by my neighbors having a domestic and one tossing the other off the balcony at 3 a.m. didn't help.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

hope the commotion ended when she went over the rail


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> hope the commotion ended when she went over the rail


It was the gay meth couple so I'm not heart broken that big one flung little one over the balcony.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It was the gay meth couple so I'm not heart broken that big one flung little one over the balcony.


If I had a dollar..........


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

They have gays in Breck?!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> They have gays in Breck?!


Yes but not as many as Steamboat.


----------

